
Professor’s online students prefer when he teaches classes as anime girl - Seirdy
https://www.abacusnews.com/china-tech-city/professors-online-students-prefer-when-he-teaches-classes-anime-girl/article/3074919
======
Seirdy
Professors and teachers often complain that they have to compete with the rest
of the Internet for students' attention. Solutions like this could minimize
the problem of distracted students by making class more engaging. Combining
this idea with AR could really help kids with ADD/ADHD.

